# Delta-Rockwell Surface Grinder with Tool and Cutter attachments NOT MINE- FORWARDING FOR A FRIEND



## silverforgestudio (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello guys- Ive been out of the game for a bit thanks to life and family bits- But over on the Shaper/cutter forum I belong to I have an older gent who is posting a pretty trinket.

Its a Delta-Rockwell Surface Grinder/Tool and Cutter Grinder. He seems to have all the attachments for it. Ive spoken to him and I am not able to get it currently- So figured I would pass it along- The fellow is the second owner of this machine and the little gal is ready to go (just needs some oil). 

He is willing to spin it up and let you test drive it- its under power at his shop. Give him a shout directly.

DELTA ROCKWELL Tool and Surface Grinder PA


----------

